# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Обнаружена пустая область космического пространства

## Irina

*ВАШИНГТОН, 12 мая. При наблюдении туманности NGC 1999 с помощью космического телескопа «Гершель» астрономы обнаружили истинно пустую область космического пространства.*

NGC 1999 находится на расстоянии около 1 500 световых лет от Земли в созвездии Ориона. На снимках этой туманности выделяется темный участок, который, как считалось, представляет собой облако газа и пыли чрезвычайно высокой плотности (глобулу Бока), блокирующее прохождение излучения, сообщает портал Компьюлента.

В случае «Гершеля», запущенного в мае прошлого года и работающего в инфракрасном диапазоне, такие облака становятся одними из приоритетных объектов изучения, но на изображениях, переданных телескопом, темная область сохранилась. Дополнительные наблюдения, проведённые в наземных обсерваториях, убедили специалистов в том, что исследованный участок пространства просто пуст, действительно пуст.

По мнению ученых, проделать такую «дыру» могли потоки газа, испускаемые молодыми звездами. Телескопу, таким образом, удалось зарегистрировать следы процесса формирования светил, которые избавляются от окружающих их на этапе зарождения газопылевых облаков.

----------

